# Warner Bros unveils Lollipop Chainsaw



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*17th August 2011 06:38 PM*

Darren Allan







 There’s another zombie game coming, this one from the Warner Bros stable, as if there weren’t enough undead hacking books, films and video games around.

 Lollipop Chainsaw does have rather a unique name, though, and something of a different spin, with a lead character who is an all-American-pie cheerleader. Yet wields a big old chainsaw.

 We’d expect nothing less from the sanity-frayed minds of Suda51, who developed Shadows of the Damned, the grotesque descent into hell with a highly warped sense of humour.

 They’re working in conjunction with Grasshopper Manufacture on this project, along with James Gunn, who wrote the initial screenplay for the remake of Dawn of the Dead.

 Juliet Starling might be a San Romero Knights cheerleader with blonde pigtails and a penchant for love hearts, but those love hearts are carved into her chainsaw blade.

 Which she’s pretty handy with when it comes to slicing through the unwashed undead horde. She’s also a bit nifty with her kung-fu moves. Check out the unveiling trailer here, with one particularly unfortunate zombie death at the end.

 Apparently plot-wise, Juliet must get to the root of what’s causing the zombie outbreak while generally trying not to die. But we’re not expecting anything of substance beyond “sex, blood and rock n’ roll”.

 And lots of decapitations, of course. The game is coming to the Xbox and PS3 at some point next year.


----------



## JoanDrake (Sep 18, 2016)

Have they ever made a movie of this or do they plan to? It's very popular in cosplay. I'd like to see Chloe Moretz do the main role if she shapes up


----------



## Dave (Sep 18, 2016)

It looks like it was only a PS3/Xbox game: Lollipop Chainsaw (Video Game 2012) - IMDb
I think you're good to go, Joan, if you want to pitch it! 

Until then I'll move the thread from "films" to "game discussions"


----------

